# Boa Constrictor's behavior?



## Larryball (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi guys,


I recently bought a Boa constrictor that is 2 years old, is used to hook training apparantly and is about 4 foot long (not sure if that's small for his age?). He also came with his original viv,

He is my first Boa, although I do have a rat snake and Royal python, so I'm not a complete novice by any means, but I'm still not sure how to read their behavior sometimes.


I got him a few days ago, he shed and ate ( I just had a feeling he was hungry) fine within the first 24 hours of been at my house, and he was fine been handled when I took him out to put him in his viv.

However, I wish to put him in a bigger viv (he is currently in a 3 foot one, I want to move him to a 4x2x2 one) tomorrow.

And I wanted to see his attitude today. So I went in to get him, he pretty much slithered away from me to the other side and stayed there.

I then went to get him from that side of course, and he went into the "dreaded" S shape.


He didn't hiss, he was breathing slightly heavy and his tongue was only coming out once every 8 seconds.

I put my fist near his face and he was just smelling it. However every time I try and grab him he goes into a tighter S shape and looks at my hand. So I'm hesitant.


I would just like to get some opinions. Should i just go for him slowly from the sides and underneath, or from what I told you, does it look like i will be bit and I should leave him??


Again, of course it's impossible for you to know a solid answer, but I would like some opinions from others.


I will get bit if needs be, but would rather not.


----------



## Larryball (Jun 29, 2016)

*Picture of what he is doing, goes tighter when I touch him.*

http://imgur.com/a/iZHUe


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

The owner is a threat in every instance, how reptiles respond to that is simply attack, flight or curiosity. 

The S shape as you described is a typical response an animal will go to ready to strike if afraid when cornered. 

I would just confidently pick him up and move him to the bigger 4x2x2. : victory:


----------



## Larryball (Jun 29, 2016)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> The owner is a threat in every instance, how reptiles respond to that is simply attack, flight or curiosity.
> 
> The S shape as you described is a typical response an animal will go to ready to strike if afraid when cornered.
> 
> I would just confidently pick him up and move him to the bigger 4x2x2. : victory:


Thank you! 

I think it may be curiosity with a bit of worry in that case. I put my fist towards his face for him to smell me and I get pretty darn close but never touch his face with it. Doesn't attack it and he never hisses. 

It's like having my first snake all over again so I feel a little silly! Boa's are much different in comparison to rat snakes and royals, their heads are huge haha.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Larryball said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I think it may be curiosity with a bit of worry in that case. I put my fist towards his face for him to smell me and I get pretty darn close but never touch his face with it. Doesn't attack it and he never hisses.
> 
> It's like having my first snake all over again so I feel a little silly! Boa's are much different in comparison to rat snakes and royals, their heads are huge haha.


I don't think you have anything to worry about, though I personally don't hold my fist towards anything as I do think that can sometimes be asking for trouble, animals can make mistakes too  But it's good you have a nice tempered one. I have known some right little devils:devil:

Every time I bring a new snake home it's like having a first snake all over again, each time it is a unique and different experience so there is no need to feel silly (at least IMO) 

I currently have a 5ft boa who was surrendered to [email protected] rescue, he had some problems with his mouth due to infection when he came in, like yours he has a calm manner, very docile, I could offer him a ft more of space so he has since lived here, my intention was to find him a good home as it was supposed to be temporary but I think he is here to stay.


----------



## Larryball (Jun 29, 2016)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I don't think you have anything to worry about, though I personally don't hold my fist towards anything as I do think that can sometimes be asking for trouble, animals can make mistakes too  But it's good you have a nice tempered one. I have known some right little devils:devil:
> 
> Every time I bring a new snake home it's like having a first snake all over again, each time it is a unique and different experience so there is no need to feel silly (at least IMO)
> 
> I currently have a 5ft boa who was surrendered to [email protected] rescue, he had some problems with his mouth due to infection when he came in, like yours he has a calm manner, very docile, I could offer him a ft more of space so he has since lived here, my intention was to find him a good home as it was supposed to be temporary but I think he is here to stay.



I just thought if he is going to get me it's best he gets my fist so it's harder for him to lock on to it haha. 

Thank you for understanding and your help!


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I don't think you have anything to worry about, though I personally don't hold my fist towards anything as I do think that can sometimes be asking for trouble, animals can make mistakes too  But it's good you have a nice tempered one. I have known some right little devils:devil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so true about different experiences....even same species can be vastly different to interact with ..

I never get the chance to become complacent having a Burm / Boas / Kings /Rat snakes / Garter snakes and Royals .

They're all do different in so many ways


----------



## Larryball (Jun 29, 2016)

For what it's worth he is now in his new viv and he didn't bite me at all was just a bit jumpy -_-


Was probably just paranoid!


----------

